# Fly Fishing For Spanish...A few Questions



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I have been seeing reports that the baby spanish are coming in pretty strong and i would love to get out there and try to get some on the fly. I am capable of tying my own flies but am not sure what type of flies or leader is needed. I am assuming that some sort of small metal leader is needed or a very long shank hook. Also, what is the best area of beach to intersect schools. Also best areas from a boat. I will be going out this weekend to the beach and may bring a step ladder to try and pick up a few schooling spanish (pending wave action is down Saturday). Thanks for the advice ahead of time. Cheers.

Matt


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Get out and look for birds up and down the beach as well as fish holding around the passes. I like a 6-8WT for spanish. Clousers, Surf Candies and small poppers in #4-#1 work great with chart/white, pink/white and other similar colors being tops. I usually make up a bunch of leaders before I go with butt sections of 30 or 40lb and a fairly short tippet of 10-12lb. Too long of a tippet and the heavier flies won't turn over as well. Add a bite tippet of either 40lb fluoro or light wire. I prefer AFW's Micro Supreme in 26lb. Its easy to work with and I tie my tippet directly to it with an albright knot. A cheaper alternative is to use #2 or #3 single strand wire. I like #3 better because it won't kink as bad and you still get plenty of bites.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Get out and look for birds up and down the beach as well as fish holding around the passes. I like a 6-8WT for spanish. Clousers, Surf Candies and small poppers in #4-#1 work great with chart/white, pink/white and other similar colors being tops. I usually make up a bunch of leaders before I go with butt sections of 30 or 40lb and a fairly short tippet of 10-12lb. Too long of a tippet and the heavier flies won't turn over as well. Add a bite tippet of either 40lb fluoro or light wire. I prefer AFW's Micro Supreme in 26lb. Its easy to work with and I tie my tippet directly to it with an albright knot. A cheaper alternative is to use #2 or #3 single strand wire. I like #3 better because it won't kink as bad and you still get plenty of bites.


 
Great advice. I will put it to practice. Where can i buy the AFW line locally? I see that Halfhitch has it but that is a good haul for me. Outcast and the Breeze shops are closest for me. Think they may have it? 

Also, so i understand this, my setup should look like this drawing?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty much it. You can "taper" it more if you need to with an additional section of say 15-20lb if you feel like it but its really not necessary. I use about 5-6 inches of wire.

Outcast or Hot Spots should have the wire. OB would be a long haul for you to get it from me. If you can't find it though, let me know and I can mail you some if you want.

Chris


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, matt,
i'm coming down to help you catch this boat load of spanish.
maybe next weekend? i'll bet they'll give my 6/7 rod a workout.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

jack2 said:


> hey, matt,
> i'm coming down to help you catch this boat load of spanish.
> maybe next weekend? i'll bet they'll give my 6/7 rod a workout.:thumbup:
> 
> jack


 
Hey Jack!
Glad to see you broke throught the permafrost. I may not get to go out this weekend because Janelle is working and i have to babysit. But the following weekend lets make plans to go out and give it a try. I have the option of stealing my buddies pontoon boat and we can go anchor in the pass maybe and try out the spanish. Worst case we can just go the the beach and dik around in the surf.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Stealing your buddy's pontoon boat, eh?! I'm telling Caleb!!!!


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Great thread y'all - haven't caught any spanish on the fly yet - sounds like fun and this should help - thanks


----------

